# Dell Latitude D630 Wont Boot Up



## peachieleigh (Jan 17, 2012)

I have recently got a Dell Latitude D630 off my uncle to fix as it will not boot up. The light to show that the laptop is switched on will light up for a few seconds and then will turn off without anything appearing on the screen.

Being a technician myself, i took it into work with me to fix and changed the hard drive, RAM, repasted it, changed the battery and made sure it was clean in case it was the dust that was causing it to fail. The last thing i can think of is the motherboard being dead but it costs a bit for a new one so this is the last resort.

Can anybody suggest anything else that could be causing it to behave this way?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF see if anything here is of help http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html
you can get all the documentation here Documentation
it really depends how much time you wish to spend trouble shooting


----------

